# Tubes Vs. Flat Bands (Both Theraband)



## flav (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys. I want to order today some theraband. I was wondering, which one should I choose?

I am, thinking about getting some tubes, bucause I need lesser tools. 
Can tubes be shoot with the butterfly method? Which colour should I pick? I'm a bit skinny, I don't want them to be very hard to pull.

I am really n00b, so sorry is my questions sound retarded.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend Theratubes for butterfly style. Sure you could use them if you make them long enough, but then they probbably won't give you the power you are looking for. If you are looking for Theraband, I would suggest to go with flatbands gold, 20mm untapered and about 30cm long for butterfly. Personally I find the chinese tubes works best for butterfly and non-butterfly style (1745 or 1842). But I admit, that it's neiter maximum speed nor big, heavy ammo (I shoot 10mm steel max, mostly 8 or 9 mm) I'm interested about. Also the chinese tubes (black) seem to last forever, I yet have to see a teared rubber.

cheers


----------

